# ADSL Wifi Modem Router required for BSNL Broadband



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 11, 2014)

Guys I have a BSNL broadband connection and my default router is on its verge of death;though used for 6 years!
Need a wifi router+modem(basically I am not cool with networking but need whatever best suites for BSNL ADSL connection)

Budget
2500 Rupees

Broadband Compatibility
ADSL 2+

Range required
Around 2000 sq. ft flat

Wireless Speed
150-300 MBps(I have an air printer)

Devices connected:
1 Laptop
2 Apple devices
2 Android devices
1 Printer

Please suggest a best option for my BSNL connection!
I am leaning to the Asus!Has the problems with TP-Link solved in accordance to BSNL customers?


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 13, 2014)

Contact This one , cash on delivery ..

broadband-adsl2-cpe-wireless-router


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 13, 2014)

ramakanta said:


> Contact This one , cash on delivery ..
> 
> broadband-adsl2-cpe-wireless-router





This is my router!
And you are suggesting to get this stuff!
These are not even branded!Just cheap Chinese rebranded stuff!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2014)

get tp-link w8968 & if you had posted it in networking section you would have got good replies much sooner.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> get tp-link w8968 & if you had posted it in networking section you would have got good replies much sooner.



Thanks 

Moderator please can you shift my thread to networking section?

The w8968 is hardware v 2.0 right?
Also are there any bsnl connection establishing issues?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 13, 2014)

yes,v2 has more powerful antennas(5dbi compared to 3dbi in v1).all adsl connections work in the same way so no issues there,if it works with one company adsl connection it will work with all other companies adsl connections.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 13, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> yes,v2 has more powerful antennas(5dbi compared to 3dbi in v1).all adsl connections work in the same way so no issues there,if it works with one company adsl connection it will work with all other companies adsl connections.



Recently a thread showed to tweak for establishing BSNL connection!

Any 1 experienced?How about coverage?Will it suffice my 2500 sq. ft home?
Any signal dropping issues?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 14, 2014)

i am using tp-link w8968 for the last 3 days with airtel bb. works like a charm.  haven't checked the signal at much distance though.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 15, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am using tp-link w8968 for the last 3 days with airtel bb. works like a charm.  haven't checked the signal at much distance though.



Can you check the signal availability roughly in metres?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 16, 2014)

rough idea - 40meters approx. i walked outside of my home. doors closed. a window is there with glass panes (approx 7 feet)


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 17, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i am using tp-link w8968 for the last 3 days with airtel bb. works like a charm.  haven't checked the signal at much distance though.



What is the maximum download speed in Mbps for tp-link w8968

I contacted tplink support but they say it will support only up to Mbps.

I think ADSL2+ can provide  up to 24 Mbps (depending upon ISP)

Please clarify.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 17, 2014)

nandu26 said:


> What is the maximum download speed in Mbps for tp-link w8968
> 
> I contacted tplink support but they say it will support only up to Mbps.
> 
> ...




well the User Guide says - *"Downstream data rates up to 24Mbps, upstream data rates up to 3.5Mbps (With Annex M enabled). "*

i am using it with a 2Mbps adsl connection only.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 19, 2014)

Even I need to buy a good modem for my BSNL connection. BSNL's modem dies really quickly and it's a massive pain to get BSNL to replace it or even repair it.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Mar 24, 2014)

if you can spend some 2k, get tplink w8968 from snapdeal. see my thread in shopping section.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 27, 2014)

Update got router TP Link W8968 for my native home!
Awaiting BSNL installation!

Can anyone tell me will this router provide range in a 3500 sq.ft home per floor double storey house???

If not any solution?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Update got router TP Link W8968 for my native home!
> Awaiting BSNL installation!
> 
> Can anyone tell me will this router provide range in a 3500 sq.ft home per floor double storey house???
> ...



congrats.
did you get V1 or v2. v2 has antennas with a higher gain meaning greater range.
you have bought it. now wait for establishing a connection and check yourself.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats.
> did you get V1 or v2. v2 has antennas with a higher gain meaning greater range.
> you have bought it. now wait for establishing a connection and check yourself.



Got V2 from Snapdeal!
Hope my home gets wifi-ed!


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 30, 2014)

congrats


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2014)

I also purchased this sometime back (2 months i guess) working great till now (touch wood), the holes that are drilled right through it help in keeping it pretty cool. Plus it does not seem to restart or die when it becomes too hot (unlike the BSNL modems). Good speed and range too, plus you can always plus in a USB with a set of great songs and enjoy them over all your devices.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 31, 2014)

Guys please help to troubleshoot

These are following pics of modem,SNR values, and setup

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/31/yta6ynym.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/31/y4y5upag.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/31/y6u9yty4.jpg*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/05/31/7aju5aze.jpg

Technician connected to his BSNL modem and it worked good!
There is no Internet symbol!

Guys plz help!
He's telling that modem is faulty!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

under advanced setup--ADSL mode check that ADSL mode is set as Auto Sync.also your downstream snr value of 6 is too low & attn value of 54.8 is too high.i am hoping these values will change as i am seeing DSL modulation type as G.dmt which i think should be ADSL2(though it is not true for all bsnl areas).


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 1, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> under advanced setup--ADSL mode check that ADSL mode is set as Auto Sync.also your downstream snr value of 6 is too low & attn value of 54.8 is too high.i am hoping these values will change as i am seeing DSL modulation type as G.dmt which i think should be ADSL2(though it is not true for all bsnl areas).



Thanks guys it's done!
I ran diagnostics and it showed authentication with ISP failed
He provided me wrong username:

Anyways on my UL 750 plan I am getting a mere 20 KBps instead of 2 Mbps!

Any tweaks to increase speed ???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2014)

i already posted,your downstream snr is too low & downstream attn is too high.unless these values improve expect slow/unstable connection.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i already posted,your downstream snr is too low & downstream attn is too high.unless these values improve expect slow/unstable connection.



The Bsnl technical tested on his old modem.
Dial Up types !He's getting 1.67mbps!
While I get 70-80KBPS!

They are telling that modem is faulty!
No TP-Link technical support available!

Plz help


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2014)

did you try what i suggested in post#21 above?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 3, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> under advanced setup--ADSL mode check that ADSL mode is set as Auto Sync.also your downstream snr value of 6 is too low & attn value of 54.8 is too high.i am hoping these values will change as i am seeing DSL modulation type as G.dmt which i think should be ADSL2(though it is not true for all bsnl areas).



I verified that and constant speed of 0.62 Mbps is what I am getting!
It's auto sync mode!

----------
Update

Connected TP-LINK and he did check all DSL modulations!
He asked me to send screen shot on their mail and will try additional troubleshooting or else replace it!

About SNR and Annetuation values!
The BSNL guy told router is faulty and he checked on his old router to confirm a constant speed of 1.6mbps on his 1999 modem edition!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2014)

what is different with bsnl guy modem setup?i mean connecting wires,adsl splitter etc.snr & attn values can get affected if there is even some dust/rust(copper connectors get these over time) on either modem line port/adsl splitter port or if the wire is loose & not inserted into any such port tightly.if possible see snr & attn values in bsnl guy modem to compare.in my experience snr/attn values issue is mostly independent of modem's internal hardware.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> what is different with bsnl guy modem setup?i mean connecting wires,adsl splitter etc.snr & attn values can get affected if there is even some dust/rust(copper connectors get these over time) on either modem line port/adsl splitter port or if the wire is loose & not inserted into any such port tightly.if possible see snr & attn values in bsnl guy modem to compare.in my experience snr/attn values issue is mostly independent of modem's internal hardware.


We know such technical answers!
I called linesman and technician!
He connected his modem and got 1.67 Mbps!
Now linesman tells "bundle router hai,aaj tak Aisa nahi dekha .... Blah blah;Meri line perfect hai!"
Bsnl guy says,"Modem faulty hai!
Merko speed mil rahi hai;aap Dekho Merko ye operate nahi karte aata......"

Sent email to TP-Link and I guess they will help me with advanced troubleshooting or replace it.

In the box I got 1 RJ 45 cable and splitter faulty!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

well if tplink agrees to replace then no harm but just note that if issue is with line/joint/splitter etc you will face the same issue with new/replaced modem.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> We know such technical answers!
> I called linesman and technician!
> He connected his modem and got 1.67 Mbps!
> Now linesman tells "bundle router hai,aaj tak Aisa nahi dekha .... Blah blah;Meri line perfect hai!"
> ...



did he use the same splitter and lan cable that is used on your modem?
the snr value is important. i get occational slow downs even if i have snr downstream around 26dB since the attenuation is around 39. normally snr value is above 35,so i dont really care.
make sure downstream snr value is atleast higher than 15dB and attenuation value is less than 45dB.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> We know such technical answers!
> I called linesman and technician!
> He connected his modem and got 1.67 Mbps!
> Now linesman tells "bundle router hai,aaj tak Aisa nahi dekha .... Blah blah;Meri line perfect hai!"
> ...



 [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] Any news from tp link, bro ??


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 7, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] Any news from tp link, bro ??



Yep I got it replaced within a day!
Very good after sale !

Tech people gave me a printout and I took it to official dealer in Pune!
He on the spot replaced it!

We'll everything is working fine now!*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/08/nu5u5ety.jpg

Speed during my simultaneous CS:GO download is underway !


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 7, 2014)

AWESOME !! :thumbsup:


----------

